# Star Wars Force Unleashed Sith Edition PC



## AphexDreamer (Nov 4, 2009)

Is one horrible console port. 

Only Video options you get are brightness and a single chance to change your resolution to what you want.

The game seems to have tons of Memory leaks, certain videos will just start randomly lagging and your FPS is capped at a measly 30FPS no matter what kind of PC you have. Then after those lagging Videos the game will start to lag.

Random flashing objects and textures disappearing left and right, I thought I was in rave or something. Its so bad that the bridge I was walking on right under my feat would just disappear.

Controls are ok. 

Game consumes somewhere around 24GB of HD space and takes a good ten minutes to install.

No config files to tweak or anything. I've looked myself and searched the internet and all I could find was how wacky this game was for PC.

All in All is it sucks.... BAD! Unless they release a patch soon that can fix the lag and and texture issues I suggest no one buys this.

EDIT: There's Random Crashes too.


----------



## Anath (Nov 4, 2009)

I have to agree. I kept getting random crashes and then decided just to hell with it since I had dragon age origins to occupy my time until they release a new patch. I hope they release a new patch soon.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 4, 2009)

Anath said:


> I have to agree. I kept getting random crashes and then decided just to hell with it since I had dragon age origins to occupy my time until they release a new patch. I hope they release a new patch soon.



Lol I forgot to mention the Crashes


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 4, 2009)

Man this sucks. I really wanted to give this game a try. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Anath (Nov 4, 2009)

Yea i played it for 360 when it first came out and was so excited to try it for pc since i never finished it on 360. Now I guess I am going to have to wait even longer.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hmmm... I was going to pick this up for PC, maybe I will for PS3 since the price isnt bad.


----------



## qubit (Nov 4, 2009)

Man, what a piece of junk, they really have no respect for their customers. And what's with the 30fps cap?! :shadedshu Thanks for the warning.

I'm glad I'm not a big Star Wars fan or I'd be gutted now.


----------



## Boneface (Nov 4, 2009)

LOl played for 10 mins and uninstalled, horrible!!!


----------



## a_ump (Nov 4, 2009)

i personally had no intentions of purchasing this game for PC. but it still irks me that companies won't take the time to properly or shoot even half ass porting a game to the PC. It sounds to me like they did the minimum to port it and never bothered to run through it themselves, and if they did what a POS company to see all those bugs and issues and still release it.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 4, 2009)

WOW i am so glad canada did not get the pc version yet. i picked up ps3 today. havent had time to play it.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 4, 2009)

The game looked great when it started to advertise for the console. I guess not now.


----------



## wolf (Nov 4, 2009)

A big +1 on that, I'll play it becuase its 'fun', and I can sit back from my screen and use a 360 controller, but there is no shortage of things that annoy me.

Long time to install, and I can tell you what I am seeing is hardly worth 24.6gb of my space, even on a 500gb system drive.

30 FPS limit... What The Hell. seriously, they couldnt remove that at all? or bump it to 60, or something, come on throw me a bone....

you get choice of res, that's it, I was actually distraught looking for video settings in game, frantically searching ... but no, shit all, bupkis, nudda, zilch. resolution, that is all.

clunky controlls doesnt begin to describe how it feels to actually play it.

I'm only playing it cos I am a hardcore Star Wars fan since I can remember, I am really getting sick of craptacular console ports and this one is nothing short of 'the bog of eternal stench'

screw this ima go play dark forces, I am so let down, its actually saddening.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 4, 2009)

Yeah I got hyped due to the DMM and Euphoria Engine which still is all nice, but if you can't play the game that is killer (in the bad kind of way).

I really hope a patch comes out soon, really wanted to play this.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 4, 2009)

Have any of you checked the text files with the game, the video options might be hidden in those, I am sure there has to be some somewhere.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 4, 2009)

It sounds like this game was Forcefully Unleashed from the console to the PC and ended up being a steaming pile of Sith.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 4, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Have any of you checked the text files with the game, the video options might be hidden in those, I am sure there has to be some somewhere.


Like I've said I have looked but nothing.



Jstn7477 said:


> It sounds like this game was Forcefully Unleashed from the console to the PC and ended up being a steaming pile of Sith.



 indeed.


----------



## Shadowdust (Nov 4, 2009)

After hearing all of this, I'm beginning to regret pre-ordering it. I haven't received it yet but it sounds like I'm in for a load of disappointment.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 4, 2009)

No places around here really pre-order PC games commonly, did you get it for console? If so I wouldnt be worrried.


----------



## Shadowdust (Nov 4, 2009)

I already have it for the PS3 but I pre-ordered for the PC in hopes of an "improved" gaming experience.


----------



## ColdAsIce (Nov 4, 2009)

I dont have a great computer but the game works ok ( playing at 1680x1050, never noticed any lagging ) exept few random crashes from time to time.  
Im using 2 x 4850 in crossfire + catalyst 9.10.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 4, 2009)

Shadowdust said:


> I already have it for the PS3 but I pre-ordered for the PC in hopes of an "improved" gaming experience.



You already have the Sith Edition? It just came out I though, either way, why buy it for 2 systems.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 4, 2009)

uninstalled after 5 minutes


----------



## Mussels (Nov 4, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> uninstalled after 5 minutes



i got ya beat, i was just about to install this in 5 minutes time....


uninstalled at -5 minutes (tossed the DVD's back in my housemates room)


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 4, 2009)

Damn if W1zz couldnt get the game to run right Ill just burn my house down if I try.


----------



## Shadowdust (Nov 4, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> You already have the Sith Edition? It just came out I though, either way, why buy it for 2 systems.



Sorry, I should've clarified. I have the original version for the PS3.


----------



## Delta6326 (Nov 4, 2009)

I have the 360 version and i got glitched in walls and stuff i think this game was just plain out poorly maid my game on 360 had random freezes im glad im not getting this for Pc


----------



## human_error (Nov 4, 2009)

Aww i was really looking forward to this, had it on ps3 when it launched but after reading this i'll not be getting the PC version


----------



## olithereal (Nov 4, 2009)

I guess I'll get it for PS3 then. such a shame.


----------



## wolf (Nov 4, 2009)

Such a pity for a game with really nice concept art, I'm a bit heartbroken really.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 4, 2009)

At least it doesn't sound as buggy as "Big Rigs: Over The Road Racing" a.k.a. probably the buggiest game ever.

Here's a snippet:


----------



## francis511 (Nov 4, 2009)

Haven`t tried it but the trailer looked bad enough.


----------



## Easo (Nov 4, 2009)

Story line is kewl, humor is great, graphics sucks including animation, its fun killing everything in various painful ways, eats too much HDD space, no graphics options (lolwtf???????), physics mainly are very good.
6/10 cause of the technical side of project imho.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 5, 2009)

Graphics suck? seriously? I think they're pretty decent. Anyways. still good on ps3 like the original


----------



## L|NK|N (Nov 10, 2009)

NA/EF Patch 1.1 , European Patch 1.1

This patch is an official update for North American Retail version of Star Wars: The Force Unleashed. THIS PATCH IS FOR THE NORTH AMERICAN RETAIL VERSION OF THE GAME.

This update includes some general performance improvements including the following:

-General performance optimizations
-Optimized in game cloth handling
-Optimized in game trees leaf handling
-Added a detail setting to improve performance on lower end (dual core) machines
-Addressed audio stuttering issues
-Addressed options disappearing briefly after pressing [Esc] at the Main Menu
-Addressed flashing placeholder text

-Added additional controller support:

Xbox 360 Controller for Windows
Xbox 360 Wired Controller
Logitech Rumblepad 2
Logitech Cordless Rumblepad 2
Logitech Dual Action Controller
Saitek Cyborg Rumble
Saitek P32 Rumble


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 10, 2009)

Interesting, I havent even installed the game yet, just sitting here, maybe I will now.


----------

